# Amazing card trick.



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Very Clever!


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*card trick*

brilliant , how could he do that
GEOMAR


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*card trick*

brilliant , how could he do that
GEOMAR


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Easy , you just saw him do it.


Dave p


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*amazing card trick*

i used to do that trick 50 years ago but with a different storey line
and its not so difficult


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: amazing card trick*



dragabed said:


> i used to do that trick 50 years ago but with a different storey line and its not so difficult












:lol:


----------

